# ArrayList in anderen Klasse aufrufen



## lucius_vorenus (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo 

Ich hätte eine Frage und zwar ich will ein ArrayList in anderen Klasse aufrufen..


Bsp

static  ArrayList<String> liste = new ArrayList<String>();

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        liste.add("Apfel");
        liste.add("Birne");
        liste.add("Stuhl");
        liste.add("Orange");
        liste.add("Zitrone");
       System.out.println(liste);

und dann... in andere Klasse dasselbe Packet:
	ArrayList<String> s= ArrayListExample.liste;
	String a = s.toString();
	System.out.println(a);

Aber als Ergebniss ---> bekomme ich []....  
 Was mache ich falsch ?

Danke

Lucius


----------



## faetzminator (10. Mai 2010)

Du hast warscheinlich eine eigene [c]main()[/c] erstellt, welche in diesem Fall aufgerufen wird? Dann wird die Liste nicht befüllt.


----------



## lucius_vorenus (10. Mai 2010)

Die Klasse 

import java.util.ArrayList;

public class ArrayListExample {
	static  ArrayList<String> liste = new ArrayList<String>();

    public static void main(String[] args) {


        liste.add("Apfel");
        liste.add("Birne");
        liste.add("Stuhl");
        liste.add("Orange");
        liste.add("Zitrone");

        //Ausgeben der Liste
        System.out.println(liste);




    }

}
 und dann 

public class Probe
{


public static void main(String[] args) {
	ArrayList<String> s= ArrayListExample.liste;
	String a = s.toString();
	System.out.println(a);


    }
}


.... falsch?


----------



## Michael... (10. Mai 2010)

lucius_vorenus hat gesagt.:


> .... falsch?


Falsch nicht, aber die Klasse ArrayListExample ist eigentlich ein leeres Konstrukt mit einer leeren ArrayList --> Konstruktoren und Methoden verwenden, statt alles in die static main reinzuklatschen.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mai 2010)

verwende unbedingt Java-Tags hier im Forum


----------



## lucius_vorenus (10. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte dass den ArrayList ist befüllt...  Ich verstehe nicht ganz;(


----------



## Gast2 (10. Mai 2010)

Es wird nur EINE main() ausgeführt, je nachdem welche Klasse du startest.

Erstelle in der Klasse ArrayListExample eine Methode public static fill() in der du deine Liste befüllst, danach kann du dir die gefüllte Liste holen.


----------



## lucius_vorenus (10. Mai 2010)

Danke ..Es hat geklappt


----------

